# EP1W Leaked via TBH App! Who has installed it?



## Rythmyc

So now that TBH has leaked EP1W, has anyone downloaded / installed it? Any verification on the md5 for it?


----------



## HemiDroid03

I'm on it RIGHT NOW...

File seems to be huge because on either WiFi or 4G it's snailing to download lol...

well here I am... patiently waiting lol


----------



## rsims26

It's downloaded and now I'm just waiting for someone else to go first. I had a lot of issues with Q.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc

Downloaded, installed. Running smooth as silk right now


----------



## HemiDroid03

did you guys have to 7Zip it? How big is your file? mine is 112,720 KBs


----------



## Rythmyc

HemiDroid03 said:


> did you guys have to 7Zip it? How big is your file? mine is 112,720 KBs


That's too small. The file is 389,536 and yes, it's a 7Zip.


----------



## HemiDroid03

FMDroidCharge... Back to downloading :'(

Thanks!


----------



## jarnoldsr

Working smooth seems good


----------



## shrike1978

It's stock-ugly, but it's fast enough to overlook that. Even running RFS, I just ran a 1709 in Quadrant. Also, it's showing 373MB of total RAM...that's 46MB more than EE4, and about 20MB more (if memory serves) than EP1Q. Not sure where the extra RAM is coming from, but I'm liking it. It is absolutely smoking w/ V6 and Loopy Smoothness.


----------



## neyenlives

I just want the modem for EP1W, anyone?


----------



## foister82

neyenlives, there isnt a released modem file as of yet. There's a walkthrough posted in the gummycharged forum on how to get either GC rom with ext4 running the new modem.

edit: if you have the full download and some knowledge with 7zip and odin you could make your own modem ODIN file


----------



## HemiDroid03

SMH, I don't know what am I doing wrong, I re-downloaded the file, a hefty 378,428 KB, but when I tried to 7Zip it, I got an error, until I finally got it decompressed BUT it still had the .7z tag at the end so ODIN couldn't read it, I manually deleted the .7z just leaving the tar.md5. at the end but got a FAIL in ODIN claiming the MD5 hash has a problem or whatever... I'm scratching my head over here completely clueless...


----------



## Rythmyc

HemiDroid03 said:


> SMH, I don't know what am I doing wrong, I re-downloaded the file, a hefty 378,428 KB, but when I tried to 7Zip it, I got an error, until I finally got it decompressed BUT it still had the .7z tag at the end so ODIN couldn't read it, I manually deleted the .7z just leaving the tar.md5. at the end but got a FAIL in ODIN claiming the MD5 hash has a problem or whatever... I'm scratching my head over here completely clueless...


Go into the folder on your SD Card and delete any failed downloads that are there. Then re-try it. The file should be at least 390ish check earlier posts for the exact size I posted.


----------



## RadioMan

"HemiDroid03 said:


> SMH, I don't know what am I doing wrong, I re-downloaded the file, a hefty 378,428 KB, but when I tried to 7Zip it, I got an error, until I finally got it decompressed BUT it still had the .7z tag at the end so ODIN couldn't read it, I manually deleted the .7z just leaving the tar.md5. at the end but got a FAIL in ODIN claiming the MD5 hash has a problem or whatever... I'm scratching my head over here completely clueless...


Make sure it is .md5 nothing else after that. Make you dont have the . After md5

If that dont work then when u have .md5 than try to unzip it. And try that.


----------



## Str8ridr

Im running ep1w no problem. Had one issue. I odin'd cwm recovery and tried to flash imo's kernel 13.3 i think and threw me a bootloop. Had to start over.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bweN doirD

neyenlives said:


> I just want the modem for EP1W, anyone?


the lte modem is the same as Q the other one is not.

heres the md5's for whoever wants them
debloated d91d396baabffdb5f82e69604a40cd25
bloated 85436d83387e4fb9fa7b5e508df12d16


----------



## HemiDroid03

Rythmyc said:


> Go into the folder on your SD Card and delete any failed downloads that are there. Then re-try it. The file should be at least 390ish check earlier posts for the exact size I posted.





Galaxy88 said:


> Make sure it is .md5 nothing else after that. Make you dont have the . After md5
> 
> If that dont work then when u have .md5 than try to unzip it. And try that.


Thanks everyone, FINALLY GOT IT DONE lol... 

EDIT: Anyone know of any working kernel we can flash? or does this release stand as is for now?


----------



## beho86

Can someone provide a link for the thread containing the EP1W release? Thanks in advance


----------



## HemiDroid03

beho86 said:


> Can someone provide a link for the thread containing the EP1W release? Thanks in advance


Right now you can only get the leak thru the TBH APP... via http://shop.teamblackhat.info/Software_c3.htm

there is a 48 hour wait for the public.


----------



## shrike1978

beho86 said:


> Can someone provide a link for the thread containing the EP1W release? Thanks in advance


You can only get it from the donor app right now. It should release to the general public by tomorrow night.


----------



## beho86

Oh Thanks guys for the quick help


----------



## neyenlives

bweN doirD said:


> the lte modem is the same as Q the other one is not.
> 
> heres the md5's for whoever wants them
> debloated d91d396baabffdb5f82e69604a40cd25
> bloated 85436d83387e4fb9fa7b5e508df12d16


Can anyone confirm the LTE modem is identical? EP1Q modem was much better than EE4 but it still needed tweaking. I was hoping they fixed it in EP1W


----------



## Cruiserdude

How's the gps on this one? Reception indoors seems alot worse on Q than EE4, hopefully this improves things again.


----------



## neyenlives

Cruiserdude said:


> How's the gps on this one? Reception indoors seems alot worse on Q than EE4, hopefully this improves things again.


True gps reception indoors sucks. Agps indoors should be excellent.


----------



## rsims26

You can now download it at mydroidworld.com

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsims26

I took the plunge and downloaded it last night. So far so good. Very quick in screen transition and no redraws as of yet. Can't speak to reception because I've been on wifi. Not too bad for stock...much better than gb blur.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## blairsville

Pretty smooth for being stock, but I truly forgot how ugly stock was.


----------



## tdenton1138

Is the firmware version 2.3.4 still?


----------



## shrike1978

tdenton1138 said:


> Is the firmware version 2.3.4 still?


Yes. I doubt that will change. Too much work has been put into get 2.3.4 right to go to 2.3.5, and the changes are mostly for the Nexus S. It's unlikely the Charge would even benefit from them.


----------



## jason821

Amazing how fast this thing is. I can only imagine how fast it will be if/when kejar gets done with it.


----------



## tm24fan8

Running EP1W radios with Gummy FE 2.0, no problems thus far. Does seem a bit faster than Q was, but haven't been running it long so we shall see.


----------



## shrike1978

Cruiserdude said:


> How's the gps on this one? Reception indoors seems alot worse on Q than EE4, hopefully this improves things again.


Used it in downtown Atlanta this evening. It locked very fast and never lost fix.


----------



## rsims26

Just recently I started having a problem. When long pressing an app in the drawer to move to home screen it freezes and reboots. Three times in a row now ... different apps.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives

rsims26 said:


> Just recently I started having a problem. When long pressing an app in the drawer to move to home screen it freezes and reboots. Three times in a row now ... different apps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


No problems here. I am using ADW Launcher too though. Maybe its just a bug with the stock launcher.


----------



## rsims26

Powered off and pulled battery and now the problem is gone. Must have been a fluke.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RadioMan

Just installed the ep1w over the ee4 . Running good so far. I just installed it and did not do a wipe of any sort. Running gcfe 2.0 w/ ep1w. So far have a solid 3 g connection where i normally would have lost it about 10 times since i have the new modem installed  .

Well after 2 hrs of light use, my battery went from 50% to 20%
This new version modem is definatly taking a toll on my battery. Looks like iam going back to keeping 3 batteries charged just to make it thru the day. I tell you verizon needs to fix the towers down here or get off their a$$es and get some 4 g towers here.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jpolous

Just flashed this last night. Running smooth and fast. Using Go Launcher Ex . No problems with streaming audio. Too early to comment on battery life yet, but I was surprised that there was as much as there was after leaving it off the charger overnight.


----------



## cmdrfrog

When i ran EP1W (as with all Gingerbread Roms) I got serious voice errors when making calls. Loud POP/static issues would appear when on speakerphone or handset (but not bluetooth) frequently. It doestn appear to be the radios, as the EP1W Radio flashed over EE4 works great. So it must be something about the Kernel from GB leaks.

Also on EP1W i got lots of random power offs. For example, i would lose power altogether if i long pressed the power button. I also have lots of battery issues which make me wonder if my Charge hardware is faulty.


----------



## bweN doirD

neyenlives said:


> Can anyone confirm the LTE modem is identical? EP1Q modem was much better than EE4 but it still needed tweaking. I was hoping they fixed it in EP1W


as it turns out i was wrong about the modem, even though the file sizes are identical, the md5 is not, sorry for the confusion.


----------

